# Installing new turbo



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
I'm about to do a DIY job of installing my GT28RS turbo. I'm just going to ask; what do I have to do before I install the turbo? I clocked it to get it alighned in the right places. And also got all the oil and coolant lines.
My main concern is about the first startup. How do I fill the turbo up with oil before I even start the car? What exactly do I have to do so I dont blow my turbo before I use it?? 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Before you start the car.. pull the fuel pump fuse. and crank the motor a few times. this should turn the oil pump which will fill your lines with oil. When i did installed my turbo.. i really didn't worry about since oil is almost instant. but i did do it this way just as a precaution. Just make sure your lines on tight. last thing you want to happen is have a leak.before you start the motor completely.. make sure you double and triple check all your lines. after you crank the motor a few times.. pop the fuse back in.. let the fuel pump kick on and then start her up. and check for leaks. The gt28rs is an awesome turbo. You will enjoy it very much.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always done one of two things to prime the oil lines.

1) Pour a little bit of oil into the turbo's oil inlet adapter. Attach hose. Disconnect oil drain hose. Pull fuel pump fuse or coil wire on distributor. Crank the motor until a stead stream of oil comes from the turbo's drain. Then you can connect the drain hose and fuse/wire. 

2) Start the motor. Shut off after 2 seconds. Repeat 4 times. 

I've never had an issue using either method on my other turbo cars.


----------

